# Quintero Churchill Maduro Cigar Review - Nice medium strength flavorful cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Well constructed box pressed Maduro.Very pretty woman on the band.Dark,veiny wrapper, solid with no imperfections.Soft on the snip,nice draw,a bit ...

Read the full review here: Quintero Churchill Maduro Cigar Review - Nice medium strength flavorful cigar


----------

